# Balanza electronica acs-tcs-a5



## juanelectron2010 (May 25, 2013)

Hola a todos, les cuento mi problema. Me llego una balanza electronica en la cual atras tiene cuatro cables amarillo, verde, rojo y negro que se desoldaron de la ficha db9 el tema es que no se en que patita del db9 va conectado cada cable, he googleado y no encontre nada si alguien tiene una balanza similar o sabe si puede ayudarme. Gracias


----------



## V1K70R (May 25, 2013)

Hola buen día, por lo general, en basculas comunes, negro pertenece a Exitacion -, rojo es a exitacion +, verde a señal +, blanco, señal -, y amarillo es tierra o shield (malla), desafortunada mente, no esta normalizado, y cada fabricante coloca los cables del color que quiere, a qui lo mejor es conseguir el manual del indicador, en caso de no haberlo, abre el indicador y ahí veras los cables que van a la tarjeta y por lo general están identificados, y ahora tienes que conseguir los datos de la celda, estas traen en ocasiones en un costado sus datos de coneccion, o en base a la marca y modelo los puedes buscar, saludos víctor.


----------



## juanelectron2010 (May 26, 2013)

V1ctor muchas gracias por tu aporte, pero no entendi mucho,, vos decis que si le saco la tapa adentro esta el color de los cables?


----------



## V1K70R (May 26, 2013)

Hola buen día, en la tarjeta de conexiones, por lo general debe estar señalizado cuales son las conexiones, o algo mas fácil, enciende el indicador, este te va a mandar error y busca con el multimetro dos terminales de las nueve, en las cuales habran 10 o 5 volts, esas serian tus excitaciones, y tendrás que buscar las otras dos, las cuales serian las señales. o sube unas fotos, para poder apoyarte mejor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2013)

Amigo juanelectron2010, bueno, pues deberas corroborar las conexiones en su conector complemento, los cables deberian mantener el color que corresponden.


----------

